# US/Canadian Border Shut Down For "Non-Essential" Travel - Us



## BMustang

It was announced today that in the wake of the COVID-19 threat, the US/Canadian border would be closed to all non-essential traffic..

In the mandate it specifically denoted "tourism" as non-essential.

Although not unexpected, this is a blow to those of us who travel into Canada each spring for our annual fishing trips, and would be especially looking forward to it as an escape from the hysteria currently underway here in this country.

"Tourism" doesn't begin in earnest until late May. We are scheduled in this year on May 14th and I fear that the situation will not have eased enough by that time to allow travel into Canada at that time.


----------



## Popspastime

Not looking good.


----------



## G.lock

I've been to dozens of Canadian fishing trips, Minnesota and Wisconsin lakes can be comparable.
This year will be a good time to check them out.


----------



## ress

Our youngest is getting married at Niagara Falls July 25, we hope!


----------



## Raider16

Does that include boats crossing into Canada waters and not touching land? Lake Erie/St.Clair?


----------



## loomis82

You can fish Canadian waters. No anchoring or touching land though


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Have you talked to Deb? We are scheduled June 6th.


BMustang said:


> It was announced today that in the wake of the COVID-19 threat, the US/Canadian border would be closed to all non-essential traffic..
> 
> In the mandate it specifically denoted "tourism" as non-essential.
> 
> Although not unexpected, this is a blow to those of us who travel into Canada each spring for our annual fishing trips, and would be especially looking forward to it as an escape from the hysteria currently underway here in this country.
> 
> "Tourism" doesn't begin in earnest until late May. We are scheduled in this year on May 14th and I fear that the situation will not have eased enough by that time to allow travel into Canada at that time.


----------



## BMustang

The 6th is our departure date. We are in from May 14-June 5.

I spoke to her earlier this week previous to the border action.


----------



## BMustang

This is getting personal.
Last year I did not get to go to Pickwick in April because my dad was sick. THen when we got to Canada caught the worst of conditions.
This year we've got the COVID-19 threat and our Kentucky Governor (who is trying to outdo DeWine) is now restricting travel to "essential." So far it is only suggestive with no enforcement, but that combined with other obstacles as a result of this makes this year's trip fairly unattractive, due to the hassle.
Our Canadian trip is definitely in jeopardy, and I'm not getting any younger.
Of course, my fishing uneducated friends say - Go Later!!!!
Spring fishing only comes around once a year. I'll roll the dice with the flu, but I hate being dictated to.
I've got to think that fishing on a lake in a remote area is the ultimate self-isolation.
Not a happy old man right now.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Be thankful you're not in a hospital.


----------



## BMustang

They extended the border restriction for another 30 days yesterday, but noone is posting the new expiration date.
Trudeau said that it would be many, many more weeks.
I thought that Canada might make a push to reopen to tourists by mid-May since Tourism is vital to their economy, but obviously not. The opening of the tourist season corresponds with the opening of walleye season in Ontario on May 16th.

I've already talked to my partner, and while we will hate to miss the spring fishing, we still plan on making a trip up during the summer or whenever she can get us in for three weeks.


----------



## Whopper

BMustang, I feel your pain. My son and I were supposed to leave May 14th for my annual trip to Northwestern Ontario for the walleye opener. I’ve only missed one opener in the past 15 years, I look forward to this trip all year. We do have a back up plan to go in July, just hope that happens.


----------



## Brimtucki

Wondering if I can expect to lose my deposit on a cottage if I'm not allowed to come?
What would you guys consider to be customary under the current circumstances?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Brimtucki said:


> Wondering if I can expect to lose my deposit on a cottage if I'm not allowed to come?
> What would you guys consider to be customary under the current circumstances?


Refund. At worst good for 2021.


----------



## ress

Wedding postponed til next yr.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

ress said:


> Wedding postponed til next yr.


Sorry to hear this!


----------



## burnsj5

Curious to see what will happen with this. The annual guys/family trip to southern Quebec is supposed to be 3rd week in June. Right now we're waiting to see but assuming it will have to be cancelled. Talking about rescheduling to go in September which would be a new time to try out.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Wedding postponed til next yr.


Look on the bright side, it gives you time to get your son a more expensive wedding present.....


----------



## cueman

burnsj5 said:


> Curious to see what will happen with this. The annual guys/family trip to southern Quebec is supposed to be 3rd week in June. Right now we're waiting to see but assuming it will have to be cancelled. Talking about rescheduling to go in September which would be a new time to try out.


I have to trip to Kipawa Quebec planned for the 3rd week also, the camp owners sent a letter, saying that they are postponing trips from May 15th through June 27th, so it looks like we plan a fall trip or wait another year.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Look on the bright side, it gives you time to get your son a more expensive wedding present.....


Hmmm, I suppose we should get them something.


----------



## Jeffrey47

Canada is a beautiful country with tons of opportunities. I often fly there on business trips. I work as a programmer in one large company and we are often sent there for further training.
I had no problems with Canada other than updating my visa. It took me a lot of time and nerves. I could not update my visa in any way.But it's good that I came across this great company: https://tnvisaexpert.com/services/renew-tn-visa/
They helped to do what not one visa center could. They helped me renew my visa to Canada! I was so happy!


----------



## Whopper

Jeffrey47 said:


> Canada is a beautiful country with tons of opportunities. I often fly there on business trips. I work as a programmer in one large company and we are often sent there for further training.
> I had no problems with Canada other than updating my visa. It took me a lot of time and nerves. I could not update my visa in any way.But it's good that I came across this great company: https://tnvisaexpert.com/services/renew-tn-visa/
> They helped to do what not one visa center could. They helped me renew my visa to Canada! I was so happy!


So what do you have to do once you cross the border for work? Quarantine for 14 days?


----------



## Mickey

What's the difference between a visa and a passport?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Mickey said:


> What's the difference between a visa and a passport?


Visa is needed to work in the foreign country.


----------

